# Can scorpions climb glass???



## fscorpion

I have noticed that scorpions can't climb glass walls of a terrarium...I think most species are not able to do that, if not all, so why bother to make a lid for the terrarium???


----------



## Pete28

Lids are convenient for keeping things in, be it scorps, prey or just humidity. They also keep things out, like over curious household pets and the fingers of visitors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## parabuthus

They can't climb a (clean) vertical glass or plastic surface, like a T can (atleast the species I keep, can't). They could however climb the silicone sealing in the corners of a glass tank, depending on the species. And if the walls of a tank were filthy with substrate, they could possibly scale that.

But like the man said... a lid keeps the feeders in the tank (otherwise you'd have crickets and locusts all over your house), are required for scorps that like higher humidity and prevent people -or pets- from nosing about in the tank... with their hands/paws  .

Use a lid   .


----------



## Nazgul

Hi Filip,

sometimes small species and of course scorplings are able to climb the silicone seams of glass tanks.

Regards
Alex


----------



## Murziukas

2nd instars of C. Margaritatus easily goes up the thermometer with something like 80 (approx.) degrees angle. If it (glass) has any rezidues like from spraying and misting substrate I wouldn't risk.


----------



## Antares

If your terrarium fall down, a secure lid will prevent the scorpion from escaping. Besides, your enclosures are closed environments where you want to control the temperature and humidity, and prevent other bugs from entering as much as possible. Finally as it has been mentionned, you want to prevent other people from putting their hands in, because you know that a scorpion is a dangerous creature, but they might not realize it.


----------



## fscorpion

Hi All,
Thanks for the replies…yes, you are all right, its not only in keeping the scorpion from getting away, but also to keep inside their food and keep other animals from entering. I didn’t think about that because I though every fly, spider or whatever enters the terrarium could be food for the scorpion and since the scorpions are in my room and no one can see them or touch them without me seeing that, I guessed there was no need for a lid if they cannot climb the walls. My main “pro” for not putting the lid is that that way the air can circulate pretty well…which is good, I think, for desert scorps…
I am attaching a picture of a small terrarium where I keep one of my scorpions…you can notice two small glass pieces that I put on the silicone sides where they could possibly climb...
All the best
Fililp


----------



## Fergrim

No lid is fine.  When I lived in a situation away from prying fingers and hands, I just left the lids off my terrariums (I don't live in an earthquake prone area, nor did I have over curious cats etc).  And of course, this is assuming that the substrate is far enough from the top (at least 1.5 to 2 lengths of the scorp being kept (claws to tip of tail)) and that the scorpion is not a scorpling which could conceivably climb the silicone in the corners.

My lidless scorps were also desert species, A Australis and P Trans.


----------



## TheNothing

if its 3rd instar or older, i usually don't have a problem going without a lid

however
i have to share a picture:



that would be a molt stuck to the side of a delicup
where a 3rd instar C. gracilis molted....
you can see the now 4th instar scorpion in the background on a lil climb...

i can only assume it was able to climb the waterdroplets and that those droplets were somehow able to hold the weight during ecdysis


----------



## Prymal

I see nothing wrong with going "lidless" in situations where there are no extra concerns such as curious pets, children and friends; specimens are too large to scale the silicone sealant in corners, earthquakes, etc. As long as the individual keeper evaluates his/her situation and can see no concerns then, why not!

Luc


----------



## parabuthus

A lid is practical. 

My main concern would be feeders escaping. Normally when you toss a locust or cricket into an enclosure the first thing it does is scale the walls of the tank looking to climb out or it starts hopping around. Without a lid you'd have an infestation and a very hungry bunch of scorps. 

It's not even about whether the scorp will escape, because 9 times out of 10 it is not possible, depending on the species, age of the specimen and tank set-up...


----------



## Prymal

Parabuthus-

True. However, I think groups of wildly-running, rampant feeder critters runnin' 'round the house just adds to the experience - endears one to the significant other and makes great convo with guests "Is that a turtle crawlin' across the floor?" Naw, it's a giant South American cave roach


----------



## parabuthus

LOL!
 :clap: 

To each their own dude, to each their own  .


----------



## fscorpion

Thanks for the replies...yes, most insects, as well as insects we use to feed scorpions, can climb on glass, but I have some lids of glass(which are not perforated) that I put on the terrarium when I feed them with such insects. I think though that ground beetles and worms are a much easier pray and there is no need for a lid when using them...
I used to keep some local scorpions with a glass lid with air holes, but I noticed that they could never climb the glass, they tried on the silicone but with the same result, so I got confident to try without the lid. 
Its just that I think that the bigger air circulation without a cover is more healthier than the air that circulates from the wholes...of course, if you keep scorpions that need wetter conditions something on the top should be better...
I wouldn't mind crickets crawling in my room, but I would mind scorpions, that is why I wanted to see if anyone saw a scorpion crawling up to the glass...that centruroides photo is quite impressive and a bit scary


----------



## Fergrim

I love when my crickets get loose... 

Crickets that don't get loose = scorpion food

Crickets that do get loose = cat food.


----------



## Murziukas

Just like Isaac said...
I got pretty painfull lesson in that manner as one oh T. Falconensis esceaped and never came back. Prevention is best method ofr control.






Also if you are cincerned about ventilation I doubt there is a difference between open top and such type of screen By the way all my tanks I made myself. All you need - silicon, glass and screen. 
Please ignore background pic


----------



## fscorpion

Very nice terrarium...I know, it is probably better that way...I am trying to find that fine wire net that you used, I wanted to make a lid just like that, but is it fixed to the top? How do you open it? 
By the way, I hope u'r not a nazi     (the book with swastika)


----------



## Murziukas

Oh... sorry for the background please ignore it (that book is historical about A. Hitler and his life and has nothing to do with present and neonazi, sorry   )
Yes, that tank can be almost sealed but you can take off cover when ever you want freely as you can see from the pic. Silicon sticks pretty well and holds that screen


----------



## Gojira

I have a question since its kind of the topic of climbing. I just bought an Emperor and almost once a Day he will try to climb the glass walls of his tank. is this normal behavior?


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

My first scorp was a juvenile male B. jacksoni and within three days not only had he scaled the silicone but also pushed open the metal screen lid and freed
himself. I searched for 15 hours before finding him in a central heating vent. Good lesson to learn and glad it was with a jacksoni and not something hotter. Put a lid on and then locks on top of that. Every scorp tank has locks now.


----------



## NevularScorpion

Yeah its really better to have lids on enclosures even if the scorps cannot climb glass because sometimes unexpected thing can occur. I learned this in a hard way, its better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kathy

I don't think I could sleep at night without a lid on top of the c. sculpt enclosure.  Sure they can't climb glass, but I tell you the littlest piece of sand they can grasp to, calcium buildup on glass, silicon on the sides.  I had one in a clean, clear mason jar in the garage and it disappeared over night.  I can't imagine what it got a hold, the only thing I can think of is dust that I couldn't even see...


----------



## signinsimple

TheNothing said:


> that would be a molt stuck to the side of a delicup
> where a 3rd instar C. gracilis molted....
> you can see the now 4th instar scorpion in the background on a lil climb...
> 
> i can only assume it was able to climb the waterdroplets and that those droplets were somehow able to hold the weight during ecdysis


You generally cant climb water, so probably not the droplets themselves.  My guess would be residual mineral deposits left by prior water droplets evaporating or imperfections in the plastic bowl's surface that are small enough to be difficult to see, but large enough for the little scorps toes (yes, I'm aware that scorpions dont have toes:}).



x Mr Awesome x said:


> My first scorp was a juvenile male B. jacksoni and within three days not only had he scaled the silicone but also pushed open the metal screen lid and freed
> himself.


How large was that tank Mr Awesome?  I've got a 15 gallon tank with 3 H. Spadix in it (yes, living dangerously I suppose, but I've seen no incidents with many interactions to date) with a standard metal mesh and hills that are high enough for them to reach the lid on their tippy tail.  They've never been able to move the lid at all.  Should I be worried?  each one of them is larger than a juvie B. jacksoni.



Gojira said:


> I have a question since its kind of the topic of climbing. I just bought an Emperor and almost once a Day he will try to climb the glass walls of his tank. is this normal behavior?


Hey Gojira, yes.  All sorts of normal.  It'll happen a while till the emp gets settled into a burrow.  Mine still does it once in a while and I've had her for months.


----------

